# Migration has started



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We finally saw our first migrators around 2 p.m. and it was fairly constant during the afternoon. Flying over the hotel as I type.

North Dakota will wake up with birds tomorrow.

Moving area, tons of birds coming down. Not much fat on the birds.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice!! Glad to hear the good news, looks like I choose the right weekend to take work off, best of luck to you guys up to the Nor-t. Have fun!!! :beer:

PS Keep the picts comin if ya get a chance, they are MONEY!!


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the report Chris! Keep smackin em and sending them our way. Keep us posted on the migration!!! What were you seeing coming down.... snows? ducks? Canadas? Whitefronts?

Layne


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

No reports from Chris and his troops yet today..... Hummm they must still be cleaning all the birds they shot today. 

Layne


----------



## MinotRich (Sep 18, 2003)

I've been seeing lots of big flocks of snows and specks the last couple of days. Seems to be a lot more ducks around too. Looks like this may be the time... unfortunately work will be taking up most of my time and leaving me with no spare time to hunt. Story of my life........


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey there Minotrich thanks for the post. I would appreciate it if you could pm me with some more details.

Thanks again

Layne


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nothing here in Upham, the JClark is quiet. I sat and watched the main ponds with binocs yesterday evening untill dark, not a bird flew over except a few swans.

I have to add not a bird flew over me ecept a few swans, there were some ducks and geese but not enuff to hear one.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i just drove by the moorhead beet plant and saw 5 or 6 snows mixed in with the canadas out in the field just south of ponds. there are a ton of honkers there too.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Those snows have been there for two weeks!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah too bad nobody will be able to get a shot at them. there pretty safe there. :eyeroll:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Nothing in the Lake Region. Just got back from a 3 hr drive and maybe seen 2500 snows. Hurricane didn't have a snow goose and Lake Alice had more posters then geese.Looks like another 3-4 day season if anything.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

As far as the border from Hansboro to just east of Bottineau, the white geese are pretty slim. There is a small bunch around the Lords Lake area, but not enough to get after and hunt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We moved areas, and didn't have an Internet connection for the second half of our trip.

Tuesday was the only day I saw migrating birds. The waterfowl up there aren't looking to move anytime soon. The snow melted a bit, tons of food, open water and no pressure. I won't get into details, but let's just say I answered the question myself for, "Where are the ducks?" They are thick up there.

It was a good trip overall. We shot snows, blues, ross, specks, mallards, pintails and a REALLY nice widgeon. Deltaboy had the golden horshoe up his you know what and shot 2 banded birds. First was a mature blue, the other a neck collared ross. I got the ross collar on film...came in very close.

Most of the geese we shot were matures. There were more juvies in the eastern flyway than the western.

Coming home was pretty weak. We saw one small string of snows on Des Lacs and 2 small flocks of ducks. THAT'S IT, and it was during the last hour of daylight. I'm expecting a poor weekend for the Goosefest.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Birds are moving in in big number in ND as I type this. Should be over 100,000 by morning at this rate.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Had migrators flying over the house at lunch time today.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I can't wait till they get down here. :sniper:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

A lot of snows migrating on Sat nite. Don't forget we have a full moon coming up. 
On sunday we had an awesome snow goose shoot.


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Just got back from central North Dakota and from what I was told by the locals and from what we saw no migration as of yet. Most birds are still in Sask and around that area. The locals told us that the birds that were around and man there were a ton of them were all pretty much locals especially the canadas. It was the best hunting of my life though. Shot some mallards in fields and a few ducks over potholes but field hunting is the way to go on the ducks up there. Everyone on this site kept saying we have no birds around here and when we got there every pothole and quite a few fields were thick with ducks. So anyone heading up there and hearing there is no birds you better get up there because the local birds are pretty easily decoyed. We shot 4 man limits of canadas out of fields every morning we hunted them while we were there. We set up about 8 dozen bigfoots and silos and just smashed them. We were done in an hour every morning.

We will be visiting your great state again next year around the same time.

Thanks for the great hunting.

Layne


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I found a pond holding about 200 mallards, 200 Canadians, and 10 snow geese about 40 minutes west of the cities. I was really surprised to see the snow geese.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

won't be long now and there will be thousands of them around. I can't wait, just keep your eyes to the sky! :beer:


----------

